# lm_sensors-3.1.2 with hardened-sources-2.6.28-r7 amd64

## SunHateR

Hello,

After regular lm_sensors update from version 2 to 3, I can't detect my sensors. Only AMD K8 sensors are detected:

```
# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 5818 (2010-01-18 17:22:07 +0100)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): y

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   Success!

    (driver `k8temp')

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

/dev/port: Operation not permitted
```

I tried to change permissions of /dev/port to 777 without success.

----------

